# screen image INVERTED, what do I do??



## Brother John (Jul 3, 2006)

My daughter was on the computer and while she was playing a game the entire screen inverted. I ran "Norton" and it did nothing. I've turned it off and on again, nothing. 
WHat do I do??
Thanks

Your Brother
John


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 3, 2006)

Is it inverted mirror image or upside down?

Alt + Ctrl + up or down or left or Right Key  (or up, down) will fix the problem on some computers. (XP version) 

Or Check the properties file for your graphics card.  There may be an option for rotation, normal.

I


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jul 3, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Is it inverted mirror image or upside down?
> 
> Alt + Ctrl + up or down or left or Right Key (or up, down) will fix the problem on some computers. (XP version)
> 
> ...


Wow, that's fun.

Jeff


----------



## Kreth (Jul 3, 2006)

Brother John said:
			
		

> My daughter was on the computer and while she was playing a game the entire screen inverted. I ran "Norton" and it did nothing. I've turned it off and on again, nothing.
> WHat do I do??


Rotate the monitor 180 degrees. Problem solved.




:uhyeah:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 3, 2006)

It can look that way if you have been drinking too much too!   (just kidding)


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 3, 2006)

A lot of times, the power supply built into the monitor can start to die, resulting in distorted, or yes, even inverted images in *some* resolutions.  Usually, 640x480 is the first one to go.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 3, 2006)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Wow, that's fun.
> 
> Jeff


 
We have fun with a people here at work when they go on vacation!    To make the joke even better and stumble the help desk, take the images they have for their desktop, inverted it, then save it (so it looks right side up when the rest of the system is upside down).


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 3, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Is it inverted mirror image or upside down?
> 
> Alt + Ctrl + up or down or left or Right Key  (or up, down) will fix the problem on some computers. (XP version)
> 
> ...



lol - yes, this is a fun trick to play on people at work 

Only works with certain graphics cards though.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 3, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Rotate the monitor 180 degrees. Problem solved.
> 
> :uhyeah:


Spoken like an experienced professional! :uhyeah:


----------



## Kreth (Jul 3, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Spoken like an experienced professional! :uhyeah:


Yeah, but *professional what* is the question... :lol:



Random trivia in honor of my 1985th post: 1985 - Martial Talk fixture Kreth graduates from West Bum**** HS with a Regents Diploma (Amateur Gynecology major).


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow man that was awesome I never knew you could do that 

ctrl+alt + the arrow keys, that was pretty cool.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 3, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> lol - yes, this is a fun trick to play on people at work
> 
> Only works with certain graphics cards though.


 

Yes and a certain person already comes to mind muahahahah


----------

